# Sticky  Nitrogen cycle



## Fishy friend2




----------



## yannis2307

lol man you nailed it today 3 awesome threads!


----------



## Fishy friend2

Lol. Thanks I had already made them a long time ago. I thought I should post it on here


----------



## WildForFish

Well Done!


----------



## Cory1990

Goldfish12 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb4V4UjhQMM&feature=plcp


t:


----------



## sonia

Well done dude... Very nice post..


----------



## Sophia23

Yes, but where does fish food come from  Sloppy sloppy


----------



## norton black

nice pict


----------



## supperfish

Great nitrogen cycle. Fish foods come from pigs. Thanks you pigs very much because unless them you and your fish can't live ). https://portlandaquarium.net/nitrogen-cycle/


----------

